# Blue Knight Cubing Website Gone!!!



## Jewbikscubes (Jan 8, 2011)

So I have been learning ortega method for the 2x2 and i was using blueknightcubing.com and today i went there and saw that it is gone. And if anyone could give me a new place to get ortega 2x2 algs that would be great.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 8, 2011)

[wiki]Ortega[/wiki]


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jan 8, 2011)

Jewbikscubes said:


> So I have been learning ortega method for the 2x2 and i was using blueknightcubing.com and today i went there and saw that it is gone. And if anyone could give me a new place to get ortega 2x2 algs that would be great.


 
Google?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 8, 2011)

So he finally took it down, after leaving?


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 8, 2011)

i think he should have just left it up!


----------



## 24653483361 (Jan 8, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> i think he should have just left it up!


 
i think it cost him money to leave it up


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 8, 2011)

Lance took it down because he didn't want to keep paying to keep it up. His site's been down for a few months now.


----------

